# lmao



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=www...-8%26oe%3DUTF-8

read the first sentance, a rbp sci. name is pygocentrinous(sp) nattereri, not serrasalmus nattereri.


























































edit=go to piranha section


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

*pygocentrus*


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

on almost 50% of the sites i see have pygocentrus genus' labeled as serrasalmus. i.e. serrasalmus cariba...

i dont know why...


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

yeah i see that lots too


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont reall understand what you are talking about. because serrasalmus nattereri used to be the latin name of the red belly piranha. its just outdated. but if you sroll down to teh diagram, it says pygocentrus nattereri


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

next we will have pygocentrus compressus


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

illnino said:


> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=www...-8%26oe%3DUTF-8
> 
> read the first sentance, a rbp sci. name is pygocentrinous(sp) nattereri, not serrasalmus nattereri.
> 
> ...


 Your just as bad as them, you tried to make them look stupid but still misspelt the Pygocentrus. As for it being listed as a serra I have an old aquarium book and they are listed as a serra in that also, I figure that this information is outdated.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well, im sure that site is no more than five years old. and dont blame me, im tired, only have one contact in and can barely see the screen.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

yea, it's just outdated info. I will try and contact the person that created the website and direct them to P-Fury


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

indecisive said:


> illnino said:
> 
> 
> > http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=www...-8%26oe%3DUTF-8
> ...


 at least you could of gone to check up on the name before you made you comment...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

thePACK said:


> indecisive said:
> 
> 
> > illnino said:
> ...


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Hahahahaha..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

fishofury said:


> yea, it's just outdated info. I will try and contact the person that created the website and direct them to P-Fury


 Good man Mike!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Piranha Exotica has all there species labled serras.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmm


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That we have the correct, up-to-date scientific classification doesn't mean everyone has - I find it pretty arrogant and degrading to make fun of those that don't know









How about enlightening them, instead if laughing at them: at least that would make a diffence, ridiculing them certainly won't....


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

hey ive actually seen serrasalmus natt in national geographic magazines so i think that the info is outdated or they are just dumb..i should call up N.graphic and direct them to P.Fury


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sadly more outdated info...







!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> That we have the correct, up-to-date scientific classification doesn't mean everyone has - I find it pretty arrogant and degrading to make fun of those that don't know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i agree :nod:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Sadly more outdated info...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But things are getting better


----------

